# FIFA09 Replays



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Does anyone here know how to upload replays from fifa09?

Ive tried before and it said it uploaded the replay to EA but when i sign in i can't see anything lol.

Any help much appreciated

Dal

EDIT: Forgot to mention its on PS3


----------

